# Should I leave the lights on



## Coconutjennyb (Jun 2, 2015)

So I'm going on va-ca and I have a single ramp timer on order, but not sure it will make it in time. The aqarium light is on the same cord as filter so had to buy a timer from company. Anywho, I have two small plants, they are doing well so far. My question is can I leave my light on the time I'm gone, 2 weeks I don't want to loose my plants. Will leaving the light on do any harm to my tank or fish?

This is a pic of my tank


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Leaving the light on all day and all night for two weeks will cause an algae outbreak so bad you'll wonder where your fish went. I've accidently done it for two days and it was bad. It looks like you have pretty low light plants. If you can move the tank so it gets indirect sunlight by the window, it should be okay.

Alternatively have someone come over and petsit.


----------



## BuddysHumanMum (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe you can have someone you trust turn the lights on and off. I have a fish sitter when I go away for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Coconutjennyb (Jun 2, 2015)

Crossroads said:


> Leaving the light on all day and all night for two weeks will cause an algae outbreak so bad you'll wonder where your fish went. I've accidently done it for two days and it was bad. It looks like you have pretty low light plants. If you can move the tank so it gets indirect sunlight by the window, it should be okay.
> 
> Alternatively have someone come over and petsit.


Thanks, I never even thought of an alge problem


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

id say put them in a jar in the window, theyll be just fine


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your anubias and marimo will be fine without any artificial lighting. I've grown anubias in near darkness before. 

Not sure on the banana lily, but I agree, leaving your light on continuously for a two week period will result in algae, especially because the majority of your plants are slow growing and you only have a few.


----------



## MugsMugsMugs (Mar 21, 2015)

he lived before on a small tank like half gallon hahaha 
I just transfered him to his new home. a 5 gallon tank. 
I am planning to add some mates there.
Can i add molly fishes? thanks guys. Btw his name is Budoy


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Get a fish sitter to come over at specific times to turn the light on and off each day (or since its a small tank you can move it to their place for the vacation-just don't have them do water changes). Be mindful not to overdue your photoperiod (lights on time). I see a marimo ball in there and as a specialized form of slow growing hair algae its a real pain to get any of the fast growing pest hair algae variety on it off. You cannot use chemical methods as it would kill the marimo too. Best to keep the marimo ball in the shade created by the large leafed plants.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you have home depot by you? they sell $5 timers


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

ao said:


> Do you have home depot by you? they sell $5 timers


The OP said the light and filter are on the same cord. So unless they're willing to DIY and split the line it would turn the filter off too. Someone has to manually turn the light on and off.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oh, so the switch doesn't turn the filter off? Now I'm interested in what the timer would look like 

Perhaps you can turn the tank light off and use a CFL hooked up to a timer for the duration of your vacation.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

ao said:


> oh, so the switch doesn't turn the filter off? Now I'm interested in what the timer would look like
> 
> Perhaps you can turn the tank light off and use a CFL hooked up to a timer for the duration of your vacation.


That's another good idea-cfl in a lamp on its own timer.


----------

